# year end bike donation for tax deduction



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Hello Everyone,

I just wanted to let you all know about a cool Bay Area based non-profit called the Silicon Valley Bicycle Exchange that I am now doing work for.

They are based in Palo Alto and service the greater Bay Area by taking donated bikes and re-purposing them to those in need (at risk youth, homeless, veterans and other groups).

If any of you have bikes collecting dust in your garage, you can donate them to the SV Bicycle Exchange and get a good year end tax deduction. The value is determined by you so you can claim max value.

During this crazy year, the importance of bike has been elevated to its proper levels and more people than ever are realizing the joy of riding that we have known all along. Help us continue to grow the stoke by donating your old bike (or parts) today.

More info on the website: Home - Bicycle Exchange

Drop off days are Wednesday (2:30-3:30p) and Friday (noon to 1pm). Other hours possible by appointment. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## rajbcpa1 (Dec 10, 2020)

....I have purchased several bikes and bike parts from charities. does this one also sell bikes and use the proceeds for youths, vetrans, homeless and other groups need help?


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Hello rajbcpa1,
Yes, that is correct. You can read more about there here: Impact - Bicycle Exchange

Thanks for supporting charities!


----------

